# Whens the new AC coming out..?



## Hay (Jul 5, 2016)

I have been so excited for a new AC to come out, since new leaf was made in 2013, but I just don't know when ;-; Any ideas?


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 5, 2016)

Its come out already, happy home academym ive not heard of any other game coming out but if there is then plz inform me because I will be buying it as soon as it does but from what I know there isn't,  sorry


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

I_Jessie_12_xx said:


> Its come out already, happy home academym ive not heard of any other game coming out but if there is then plz inform me because I will be buying it as soon as it does but from what I know there isn't,  sorry



Happy Home Designer is just a spin-off.

For sure, the next AC game should come out on the NX, but it's impossible to know when.


----------



## treetops (Jul 6, 2016)

I get a feeling it'll be released in 2017 on the Nintendo NX, or at worst, it'll be released in 2018. It has been far too long since we got a main AC game.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

I think it will come on the Nx. But don't really know the date.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 6, 2016)

It may also never come out... they didn't give any hints about a sequel and started using animal crossing as stuff for amiibos and spin offs... it looks like they want a break from the normal animal crossing.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jul 7, 2016)

Emachi said:


> It may also never come out... they didn't give any hints about a sequel and started using animal crossing as stuff for amiibos and spin offs... it looks like they want a break from the normal animal crossing.



This is mostly from memory, but from what I've seen on the Nintendo Twitter, Animal Crossing is one of the most successful series.  I doubt they'd drop it.  Animal Crossing main series games generally take many years to develop, looking at the time line for series releases will demonstrate this pretty quickly.  The spin-off games came out partially because the developers wanted to demonstrate some of the new mechanics they've been working on (HHD) and in the case of the amiibo game "we just wanted to make animal crossing amiibos", the game was more of an after-thought.  I think they're just trying to keep the fans interested and attempting to make a bit more profit (nothing to hold against them, they're a company, after all!)

I wouldn't worry much about Nintendo abandoning the series!  We'll certainly see new releases, it'll just take a while!  But the longer they take just means they're taking more time to make the game great for us players!  The cell-phone game is supposed to come out soon (sometime this summer, I believe..?) So there's something to look forward to short-term.  The cell game probably will be an add-on app rather than a stand-alone game, but we're sure to see new features added to our beloved game!

Happy gaming everyone <3


----------



## Nena (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't see myself playing ac on my cellphone


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

let's take a look at patterns

acpg - 2001
acww - 2005
accf/aclgttc - 2008
acnl - 2012 (jp)/2013
and then there are the spin-offs

patterns say that it will be 
to follow patterns, anywhere from this year to 2018 would be my guess <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> let's take a look at patterns
> 
> acpg - 2001
> acww - 2005
> ...



Sounds likely. I'm quite content and busy with acnl so I can wait but it's exciting to think of what new additions we'll have with that new game!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 13, 2016)

Im not in any rush since pokemon go just came out and pokemon sun and moon are coming soon as well. Since i have school and a job I find it kinda hard to keep up at times. Also I just bought acnl after over a year of losing it so I still have a long way to go to develop my town. But i can see how the people who have been playing continuously since 2013 must feel. Im guessing late 2017 or summer 2018 is when a new main ac game will be released.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 13, 2016)

Animal Crossing games are not pumped out quickly, and I haven't heard anything about a new AC. I want one asap, but am okay waiting for a quality game rather than a rushed game. So I'll keep playing AC:NL until there's a new AC out.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> let's take a look at patterns
> 
> acpg - 2001
> acww - 2005
> ...



Well, other than there being no game title PG as proven from their original commercial from 2002 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtQDFF9TjnU), and the year being from Japan, everything else is correct.


----------



## Blacklist (Jul 19, 2016)

After Miitomo success, looks like Nintendo is making a mobile game from animal crossing and fire emblem according to GameXPlain's video from some months ago.


----------



## Bellrich (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd just like to point out how long ACNL has been out for, yet we all enjoy it so very much


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2016)

Most likely it'll be released in 2020. 

I hope it'll be for the DS, but my gut is telling me it's gonna be the NX. Boo...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd assume it'll be on the next Nintendo thingy, if there's a choice between console and handheld then probably the latter. Due to the success of New Leaf, I can see it being a launch title, though that could mean it would be a little on the rushed side.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't think one for the ds will be released for a while. We do have the update to look forward to in the autumn though.
Looking at how they have previously released games I would say we have another year or so, but like somebody else said, I think that will be for the new console  still, like I said, we have the update to look forward too. Maybe a couple of new villagers, new furniture? Who knows what else they may include.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 23, 2016)

little_caicai said:


> This is mostly from memory, but from what I've seen on the Nintendo Twitter, Animal Crossing is one of the most successful series.  I doubt they'd drop it.  Animal Crossing main series games generally take many years to develop, looking at the time line for series releases will demonstrate this pretty quickly.  The spin-off games came out partially because the developers wanted to demonstrate some of the new mechanics they've been working on (HHD) and in the case of the amiibo game "we just wanted to make animal crossing amiibos", the game was more of an after-thought.  I think they're just trying to keep the fans interested and attempting to make a bit more profit (nothing to hold against them, they're a company, after all!)
> 
> I wouldn't worry much about Nintendo abandoning the series!  We'll certainly see new releases, it'll just take a while!  But the longer they take just means they're taking more time to make the game great for us players!  The cell-phone game is supposed to come out soon (sometime this summer, I believe..?) So there's something to look forward to short-term.  The cell game probably will be an add-on app rather than a stand-alone game, but we're sure to see new features added to our beloved game!
> 
> Happy gaming everyone <3



The issue is I am not excited for that mobile game at all sorry. I moved on from Animal Crossing to Monster Hunter more tbh because it feels more worth it and the games feel they have way more content and are way more solid. They are also done quicker while having the same quality of a animal crossing game and even more.


----------

